# Code for Hypotestosterone????



## mitzfritz215 (Jan 4, 2012)

Anybody know what that code would be and where do I find it?
Thanks


----------



## Rudolph.Dmello  (Jan 4, 2012)

hi,

The code is 257.2

search - hypofunction - testicular.

Thanks,
Rudolph.


----------



## mitzfritz215 (Jan 4, 2012)

Rudolph.Dmello  said:


> hi,
> 
> The code is 257.2
> 
> ...


Thank you Rudolph.


----------



## Rudolph.Dmello  (Jan 5, 2012)

welcome


----------

